# Power Amplifier for 4.0 speaker setup



## anirbandd (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi all,

Our previous Metabliz 4.0 setup went kaput after 20years of unbelievable service. My father wants to setup a Hi-Fi system with 4.0 system using the speakers from our previous setup. 
The Metabliz system had a PA which cannot repaired[based on the STK4151, quite obsolete now. Plus it has balancing issues due to aged caps, leaky transistors etc.]. 
The 10-Band Graphical Equalizer is intact and performs well. 
The main speakers are wooden with separate tweeter,mid,bass drivers in one enclosure, passively filtered with massive LC filters. Those are in good condition too. Only one has cracked voice cones, but that can be repaired.
The rear speakers are tweeter and mid, in a polycarbonate housing, excellent condition.
And the cassette deck completely history.  Chucked it out of the window loooong ago.

Now here is what dad plans to do. 
He wants to use the speakers and if possible, the equaliser, with a new PA. 
We will be using a DVD/USB/PS3/TV as the source. 

I dont have any idea about the prices of PAs and thus have not set a budget as of now. Please suggest keeping the above conditions in mind. 
I am open to constructive ideas and modifications if needed.
The PA should be of a reliable brand.


Problem is, I dont know the exact max power i/p for the speakers. 
If its of any help, the Bass drivers are ~11-12inch, Mids are ~5-6inch and Tweeters are ~2-3inch.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 5, 2013)

no help???

heck


----------



## baiju (Jun 5, 2013)

These are big speakers and will need high power amplifiers to drive them. Some good branded two channel amps are Sonodyne and Norge. They will cost you around 12K. If you want not much power then look for astonia, an avmax recommended amp -*www.ebay.in/itm/Astonia-SC-300-Amplifier-with-Gold-plated-connectors-/281116748647?pt=IN_DVD_Players_Recorders&hash=item4173dd2b67. Get two of them to drive your 4.0 system.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 5, 2013)

Metablitz.....long time since I heard the name....nostalgia the days of big audio systems from Sonodyne to Cosmic to Binatone to Bush and Nakra Brothers....

Get a Norge or a DNM amplifier and charge those speakers up.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2013)

baiju said:


> These are big speakers and will need high power amplifiers to drive them. Some good branded two channel amps are Sonodyne and Norge. They will cost you around 12K. If you want not much power then look for astonia, an avmax recommended amp -*www.ebay.in/itm/Astonia-SC-300-Amplifier-with-Gold-plated-connectors-/281116748647?pt=IN_DVD_Players_Recorders&hash=item4173dd2b67. Get two of them to drive your 4.0 system.



Thats quite cheap!! how is the sound quality??



The Incinerator said:


> Metablitz.....long time since I heard the name....nostalgia the days of big audio systems from Sonodyne to Cosmic to Binatone to Bush and Nagra Brothers....
> 
> Get a Norge or a DNM amplifier and charge those speakers up.



I havent heard about any of those.. 
Can you be a bit more specific?? about prices and quality...

btw, i just noticed that both Norge and DNM have two Bajajs. [Check the email IDs given in the Contact Us pages]
they brothers or something 

please help soon... we plan to buy this before i move to hyd..



baiju said:


> These are big speakers and will need high power amplifiers to drive them. Some good branded two channel amps are Sonodyne and Norge. They will cost you around 12K. If you want not much power then look for astonia, an avmax recommended amp -*www.ebay.in/itm/Astonia-SC-300-Amplifier-with-Gold-plated-connectors-/281116748647?pt=IN_DVD_Players_Recorders&hash=item4173dd2b67. Get two of them to drive your 4.0 system.



and how do i connect them?? One amp for front speaker, one for back??


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 6, 2013)

Get the Norge ,it has a Toroidal Transformer and has lots of power reserve to drive your speaker effortlessly.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 6, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> Get the Norge ,it has a Toroidal Transformer and has lots of power reserve to drive your speaker effortlessly.



specifics, please.. i dont know anything about them..

and say, i get the Amp which has a higher RMS power o/p than the max speaker RMS power i/p... will they blow?? how do i know, as i turn up the volume, when the drivers blow??


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 7, 2013)

Can you give some specifics about your speakers like ,sensitivity ,ohms and input power?


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 7, 2013)

if you can open the enclosure I'm sure there must be some sort of sticker about the ratings can be found


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 7, 2013)

i opened [disassembled] the speakers once... all i could see were the impedance [4ohm mid-bass/8ohm tweeter] on the back of the driver magnets..

*[CORRECT ME IF I AM WRONG IN THE NEXT PART]*

but afaik, just the driver impedance wont do. one has to take into account the filter impedance at ac voltages.

however, i had taken apart the old Amp and the main power IC is an STK4151II. I looked up the datasheet on the net and came up with this: *max RMS power o/p of 35W@4ohm/channel OR 30W@8ohm/channel*

now, i assume the worst case scenario and assume the speaker impedance to be 4ohm... so i would need an Amp which has a 35W/channel o/p. 

the Norge 4242 or 2030 fits my bill.

the next question, will i be able to use an equaliser with the Norge Amps??

*imageshack.us/scaled/large/197/20467890.gif

Just OK??


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes through the Tape loop or alter the signal with the equalizer on its way from the source , but best would be to not use one,rather use the Tone Controls on the amplifier.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 11, 2013)

^okay..

but has anybody used the Norge 4242 or 2030 Amp??

and is there any shop in Kolkata?


----------



## The Incinerator (Jun 11, 2013)

Get the Norge 2060. I dont think you can audition a Norge here in Kolkata.


----------

